# Sample reference for tenant needed



## Armada

Hi All, 

Can anyone please direct me as to where I might find a sample of a reference which I can edit and pass onto a tenant who is leaving a property of mine?

Thanks a mil.


----------



## Hillsalt

I asume they were good tenants!

_____________________________________________________


RE:  Mr  XXXXXXXXXXX & Ms YYYYYYYYYYYYY


To whom it concerns,



I hereby confirm that XXXXXXXXX and YYYYYYYYYYY resided at Apt 100,  Student Street, Ballyarse from 10th April 2006 to date. They signed a Lease Agrement and paid a deposit. 

It is with regret that I learned that they have decided to leave the apartment.  

During their 2 year tenure at the apartment, they always paid their rent on time. The apartment is always in showroon condition and they never drew attention from the managemant company who operate the complex. I am satisfied that they are perfect tenants. I would highly recommend them  to any agency or landlord.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any queries. 


		Signed:

		___________________
		WWWWWWWWWWWW, 
		Landlord 


.


----------



## Armada

Thank you Hillsalt...

Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## j26

I'd put that they paid the rent with no deductions and all bills were paid (if that's the case)


----------

